# NJ insurance



## Bigb40319 (Oct 11, 2005)

My agent just informed me that they no longer have someone who will write snow coverage. You guys have anyone you can recommend in NJ thanks for your help.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Jamie Naurath

[email protected]

Business Insurance Partners, LLC

Office: 609-268-2302 x105

Cell: 609-760-0495

Fax: 609-268-2120

Tell her " T. _ recommended you_."... unless of course you're a real pain in the ass, and then you can say "_Grandview recommended you"_


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank you and I'll take the double check money you saved!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1656340 said:


> Thank you and I'll take the double check money you saved!


Anytime for you GV.....


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

We are writing in NJ for all lines except for workers comp. If you need a quote feel free to reach out to me. 516-233-3515 or [email protected]
Ben/Insurance


----------



## XYZSnowPros (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol "writing".

Read, learn, "write" it yourself.


----------



## Bigb40319 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you for the help


----------

